# January DSOL -- Dark Woods Coffee



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Beans have been dispatched by first class postage, except those with 2kg that have been sent via Parcelforce.

Please discuss these beans in this thread and not the main DSOL one.

Thanks


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking forward to 'em

All but out after recent Festivities.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I have got so much coffee right now. I guess this is one of those good problems!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

How soon can we open them for the best ?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

im soon to run out and was thinking this morning when to expect this delivery. cant wait, especially if they are anything like the last lot


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Great news, almost running out too. maybe have a weeks worth left so perfect timing.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

You sent mine to my work yah?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

simontc said:


> You sent mine to my work yah?


You wanted some?

Just kidding, yes sent to the new address you gave.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

2 x 1kg just arrived via parcelforce. Includes postcard with some interesting background on Dark Woods. I am looking forward to trying this one.

Froggy - I think I owe you some more money? I am sure I only paid for one extra kg last month. I'll follow-up on PM to straighten up with you.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes i got the post cards with the sample, great to see the roastery sits right on the tow path of the Huddersfield canal, might have to stop there when i take the boat up that way..


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

1kg arrived by post about half an hour ago. The presentation isn't as slick as CC and no freebies, Hoping the coffee will make up for that.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its all about the beans.....


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

They certainly smell good. How long would you suggest I rest them? Very tempted to try a cup now, but want to hold out until they peak.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I didn't ask the roaster about resting, whats the roast date on them, not got mine yet.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

11th January


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Think i shall crack mine open on the weekend based on that.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm probably looking at trying them over the weekend as current stocks are running out.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I was just a guest, so 500g arrived today. No post card - would somebody take a pic if it's interesting?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Got mine today as well. 1 single kilo bag (and postcard).. Was expecting 4 bags like we've had from everyone else. Just had to decant them into some smaller bags as I freeze mine (and keep one in the cupboard to use). Smelt lovely as I was weighing them out, I think these should be nice.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Think i shall crack mine open on the weekend based on that.


Let's see I can hold out that long then. The envelope smells incredible, let alone the coffee!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Couldn't wait... My other half's friend came round and asked for a coffee.. Decided to try them out on her.. She loved them! Then our lass asked for one.. She really liked them, said they were the nicest yet! (both 12oz flatties)

Ive just had a 7oz flattie, and it was lovely - needs a bit more rest, but very enjoyable non the less...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Bottom of an espro test shot (for grind), pretty much bang on. Was smooth enough to be enjoyable.










Shot pulled for the 12oz flatty..










My 7oz, pulled last. Mmmmmmm....

The kitchen has a gorgeous aroma, both from dividing up the kilo into smaller bags and from pulling 4 shots.

Big thumbs up so far!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Is it a similar grind setting to CC's DSOL? @Rhys


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> Is it a similar grind setting to CC's DSOL? @Rhys


Quite similar. I usually start on the centre mark on the Mazzer sticker, and this was bang on first time. Last months DSOL was two indents courser, so not much in it tbh.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Like a bunch of kids at Xmas !! Glad these are going down well, new roaster to us all so hopefully Paul (MD) reads the thread and chips in.

Gonna resist opening mine till Saturday morning and have a play when I have time to make a few drinks!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Also, my bad on the bags, forgot to ask for them to be despatched in 250g bags, but I shall remember for Feb !


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Like a bunch of kids at Xmas !! !


So Santa didn't roast these beans?????


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Think Santa is on holiday at the minute!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Think Santa is on holiday at the minute!


Bloody long holiday, lazy git gets an extra day this year as well.. Bet he still moans about having to work over Xmas..


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Mine not arrived yet, sniff sniff :-(

John


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

johnealey said:


> Mine not arrived yet, sniff sniff :-(
> 
> John


They smell great but I doubt you'll be able to sniff them out like that


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mine just landed, they smell and look great, not as dark as last months offering but still looking perfect!

Half the fun for you all is guessing what they are, not for me though as on this occasion i already know









Enjoy!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

@simontc Slight issue with delivery on yours as they were returned to roaster, they are shipping them back out today to the address you supplied via UPS, roaster has apologized for the delay.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

No worries @froggystyle im not at work till week after next anyhow so they can use royal mail if they want


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Had another flatty when I got home from work (switched the Pavoni on, put the chickens to bed, fed the rabbits and put them to bed, cleaned the fire out and lit a fresh one.. Pavoni now ready for action!) Sat down with a bit of classical music playing on the old hifi, nice and relaxing. Not really thought about tasting notes, tempted to try a V60 but not sure it'll work with these (go really well in milk).


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Mine arrived!

Delivered to the neighbour as was out at the time, much more sensible than a card and a trek to the postie.

Quick squeeze of the bag....lovely.

John


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Depends on whether your neighbour likes coffee more than s/he likes you! I think my neighbours are probably getting fed up with taking coffee in for me!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Still waiting on mine


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Let me know if it doesn't turn up today @GCGlasgow ill ask if they have a tracking number.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just turned up now @froggystyle smell nice and looking forward to trying them, maybe this afternoon...too much caffeine this morning!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Had a couple of drinks with this now and like it so far. 18g-31g-40s. Not sure about taste might need another few days resting.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just started with these this morning.

Here is my initial take on them:








Thats 2 stars at the moment (poor screen shot reproduction)

Very pleasant. Taste comments will follow later this week.

Will be offering to about 10-12 people on Wednesday


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Agree on the freshness Ron, had a couple yesterday and this morning, 18g - 36g and 18g - 40g, reckon it will come into its own by mid week to weekend.

Also needed to open the grind up as it was running very slow.

So far liking these, great with milk as espresso wasn't doing it for me this morning, but will keep trying espresso each day to see if it develops.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

only 2 stars so far?

i will either be on these tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Two stars because that is my value (taste) compared to other beans I am currently using.

I am liking the Dark Woods DSOL but at the moment they need a little more rest & I need to do a little more work on the extraction, grind etc.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

one things i have noticed is that there are no where near as oily as the last dsol bean. in my limited experience i do not know if this is a good or bad thing


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Variety is good!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I thought these were much better this morning, nice chocolatety taste from them. Noticed a difference from when i had them on saturday but a few more days might bring them on better.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

cracked them open this morning. still a little flat. i get the chocolate, creamy taste coming through but its barely there. also left a chalky feel in my mouth. i think these need a bit longer rest


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

This morning shots, was getting better results with 18g-36g, 40g out was not as good, kind of reminds me of rave fudge but not as strong.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Can't say I've really tried them as an espro, I've made a few to get the grind right but only to go on and make flat whites.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

I just started on these today, and I'm very impressed. I'm enjoying this as a flat white - very smooth, and I'm getting lovely fudge flavours. My wife's initial reaction in an americano was less positive, but my son & I are both really liking these in milk.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Gonna have a proper play tomorrow morning, its really hard to play around before work with coffee...

But agree on the fudge flavour!

Anyone want to place any bets on the beans?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I haven't even opened them yet .. must destroy the last 200g in the hopper, then its game on


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Few more shots over the weekend and this morning, a lot smoother this morning, must be rested about right.

Sticking with 18g in, anywhere between 38g & 40g out works for me in milk.

Not to shabby in espresso either, balanced shot.

These beans really do remind me of the rave fudge blend....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have drunk the first bag. I rink americans around 18 gas in......find them quite fruity but not acidic. Quite surprising for the roast level,, although I must admit I prefer the darker stuff!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I took the decision to a tad lighter roast this month, although i think they fit the bill but maybe at the lower end, i am getting some oil from mine now, but not much.

Had a long black yesterday and like you was surprised that the fruit came through, didn't pick it up at all in a flat white.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes, I find them a bit like Rave Fudge.

It's very acceptable but its never going to be the greatest.

My Group were not to keen last Wednesday preferred The Italian Job


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

im finding it quite easy to get consistency with these and am really enjoying them. gonna try some cold brew over the next few days


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Finally opened these, talk about volume, started panicking at the 30g stage as I was running out of cup.

at 50 and 40 second 36g shots I am finding them rather fruity, but dark, non acidic fruit ...more like an oak casked Shiraz. Nearer I get to 30s though they become more toffee

prefer the colour of these as well


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll be starting on these tomorrow, looking forward to a swing away from the LSOL beans (which I've been really enjoying) just enjoy variety.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

h1udd said:


> Finally opened these, talk about volume, started panicking at the 30g stage as I was running out of cup.
> 
> at 50 and 40 second 36g shots I am finding them rather fruity, but dark, non acidic fruit ...more like an oak casked Shiraz. Nearer I get to 30s though they become more toffee
> 
> prefer the colour of these as well


 funny you should mention the volume, was getting freaked out that my scales were screwed, seemed to be near half a 6 ounce cup for 36g-40g.

Bang on with the tasting notes also.


----------



## darkwoodsroaster (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello everyone. I just wanted to briefly introduce myself, and also say a big thanks to you all for letting us be part of your January DSOL tasting experience!

I won't comment too much on the details of the actual coffee as that's yet to be revealed, but it's been a great insight to hear the feedback on the coffee so far and how it's been received on your respective equipment. But feel free to fire any questions or thoughts (good or bad) at me. Cheers


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello Mr Darkwoodsroaster ... Loving the bean and roast, it's certainly made my next order going to be a purchase from yourselves.

The beans are nowhere near as oily as I would have imagined ? Why is this, is it due to the type of bean ? Or is it due to howit's been roasted. I m not a great lover of oily beans (probably an OCD thing) so the dryness considering the roast level is real pleasure


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

On the oily comment - I opened another bag yesterday and they were noticeably more oily than previous bags. Not like other dsol beans. Also I had some best cup from these last evening. Very creamy with milk chocolate. Dontuese need a little longer rest than some other beans?


----------



## darkwoodsroaster (Jan 16, 2016)

h1udd said:


> Hello Mr Darkwoodsroaster ... Loving the bean and roast, it's certainly made my next order going to be a purchase from yourselves.
> 
> The beans are nowhere near as oily as I would have imagined ? Why is this, is it due to the type of bean ? Or is it due to howit's been roasted. I m not a great lover of oily beans (probably an OCD thing) so the dryness considering the roast level is real pleasure


Hi there. Glad to hear it! Thanks for the kind words. Our roast is dark, but at the lighter end of the dark spectrum.

Coffee oils in the beans develop more and are drawn towards the surface the longer and higher temperature the beans are roasted to. So much darker, hotter roasts have had their oils pulled to the surface, so the beans might be spotted with oil or completely oily. You usually begin to see this happen when the beans have been roasted to "second crack" and beyond.

With this blend, the beans were roasted to second crack (and around 220C in our drum) and were dry when they left the roaster and were packed, but the oils will continue to rise and might see some spots a week or so after roasting. The oils contain aromatics are are pretty delicate, so the oilier the coffee the more likely the oils will stale quicker.


----------



## darkwoodsroaster (Jan 16, 2016)

Blackstone said:


> On the oily comment - I opened another bag yesterday and they were noticeably more oily than previous bags. Not like other dsol beans. Also I had some best cup from these last evening. Very creamy with milk chocolate. Dontuese need a little longer rest than some other beans?


Hi. Did you mean this coffee blend is more oily once the coffee has rested in the bags? That would make sense as the oils continue to rise from the bean.

There have been quite a few mentions of the rest time. The coffee will have seemed a little dry, less sweet in the first week with too much CO2 still trapped in the coffee. Once that's gone, the coffee should seem sweeter, definitely chocolaty and the texture seems fuller. Maybe at it's best 10-15 days after roast. Once the coffee has lost that gas and the oils begin to stale, the coffee will begin to decline and lose some of it's aroma and complexity.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

darkwoodsroaster said:


> Hi. Did you mean this coffee blend is more oily once the coffee has rested in the bags? That would make sense as the oils continue to rise from the bean.


This is exactly what I mean. Not sure how many days past roast we are now but the may few days have been the best for me


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I have just opened the second bag after a good 9 days further resting. The first bag was all americano so I took the first one as a cappuccino with about 4ounces of milk. The result really surprised me but it was like drinking liquid caramel!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Been brewing mostly just lately.... Now I want to switch my machine on.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

switch it on these are lovely in milk, caramel very definately the order of the day.

Was suprised how far i had to back the mythos off for these (6.0).

18.5 >30g over 35s with an 8 sec pre infusion on the conti Lever, dark and smoooooth so much so that does get a bit lost in Sarah's larger latte, lovely as a flattie though.

Did try a longer pour which was nice as espresso at 36g but got lost in any amount of milk.

500g down of the first bag so far, really enjoying this.

Thanks Dave (and Martin) & of course Darkwoods

John

John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

These got better the longer they were rested. Had a break between kilo bags and finished the second kilo yesterday, smoother as they got to the 4 week post roast mark. Enjoyed these more in milk than espresso personally as did Sarah, sad to see the end of the bag.

Acid test: would I buy these outside of the DSOL, yes, if we can find out what they were ( have I missed this ? spologies if have) or what is nearest

Thanks again Dave (Froggystyle)

John


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I cheated a little this month, went foe a blend that they sell on the site, its the crow tree blend.

http://www.darkwoodscoffee.co.uk/product/crow-tree/

Still a kg to get through!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I wouldn't be against buying these again. Prefer darker but genuinely enjoyed them


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the above. Nothing wrong in a blend for DSOL for me, some of the previous outstanding ones have been a recipient for were blends.

John


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Blends for espresso are good in my book

Ron


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Still enjoying these, and swap between these and the current Casa blend. Lovely!!


----------

